
Exploring the Bitcoin Blockchain with Elixir and Phoenix - pcorey
http://www.east5th.co/blog/2017/09/18/exploring-the-bitcoin-blockchain-with-elixir-and-phoenix/
======
thinbeige
Nice post and great that somebody did this with Elixir.

Another way to get into the Bitcoin Blockchain is just to use this API with
simple API end points:

[https://blockchain.info/api](https://blockchain.info/api)

There check the Blockhain Data API which is a good start to get going within
minutes.

Also check the API of Etherscan.io for the Ethereum chain.

Both APIs should work with any language.

------
dogruck
Would be extra nice if the blog post ended with a cool demo or insight.

~~~
pcorey
Author here. I totally agree.

I would have loved to throw up the project on a Heroku free tier or something,
but it relies on access to a Bitcoin full node. Unfortunately I'm not aware of
any publicly accessible JSON-RPC Bitcoin APIs, and I can't route public
traffic to my local node.

Here's the project on Github, if you're interested:

[https://github.com/pcorey/hello_blockchain](https://github.com/pcorey/hello_blockchain)

~~~
somlor
Just a note that in your "Final Thoughts" you're linking to the 1st edition of
"Mastering Bitcoin" but there is a 2nd edition now.

~~~
pcorey
Thanks, fixed!

